# Is anybody planning a protest against Israel's possible invasion of Gaza?



## Sherlock51 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm sure you're all reading about what Israel is up to (again) in Gaza. There is talk of a possible invasion of Gaza, while in the meantime they pound the place with jets and helicopters. 
I'd love to know if anybody has any protests planned against this? Let me know!


----------



## weepiper (Nov 14, 2012)

someone on twitter said:
			
		

> Londoners: Demo against Israel's murderous acts in #*Gaza*tomorrow, 5:30pm outside Israeli embassy (High St. Ken). BE THERE!


----------



## Sherlock51 (Nov 14, 2012)

Cheers! Will be there with bells on


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 15, 2012)

How many demos have you been on in protest at the civil war in Syria?


----------



## BigTom (Nov 15, 2012)

Birmingham, Friday 5:30-6:30, outside waterstones, high street http://www.facebook.com/events/360545870705834/


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 15, 2012)

barney_pig said:
			
		

> How many demos have you been on in protest at the civil war in Syria?



Have you protested against Robert Mugabe yet?


----------



## Delroy Booth (Nov 15, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Have you protested against Robert Mugabe yet?


 
I didn't see you protesting about the ethnic cleansing of muslims in Burma _ad nauseam_


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 15, 2012)

There's one outside the Israeli Embassy today at 5.30.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 15, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> How many demos have you been on in protest at the civil war in Syria?


 
as you know i not got much time these days for the psc and some of their bedfellows and i probably won't be going on this demo, but israel's actions do need to be opposed, some of the people on this thread probably have been on demos about syria and other issues as well


----------



## framed (Nov 15, 2012)

Emergency National Demo - Edinburgh.

Saturday 17th November
Assemble 12noon at Bute House, First Minister's Residence Charlotte Square
12.30pm - March to Scottish Parliament


----------



## Sherlock51 (Nov 15, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> How many demos have you been on in protest at the civil war in Syria?


My dissertation is on it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 15, 2012)

http://www.peoplesassemblies.org/2012/11/emergency-global-actions-for-gaza-gazaunderattack/


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 15, 2012)

http://bambuser.com/v/3150055 - London

http://bambuser.com/v/3149872 - Manchester


----------



## weepiper (Nov 15, 2012)

framed said:


> Emergency National Demo - Edinburgh.
> 
> Saturday 17th November
> Assemble 12noon at Bute House, First Minister's Residence Charlotte Square
> 12.30pm - March to Scottish Parliament


 
have put this on the other thread too

http://www.facebook.com/events/125747630913030/


----------



## tombowler (Nov 15, 2012)

the invasion started in 1967, I will see if there is a local protest I can get to over the weekend.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 15, 2012)

posted this on the other thread

worth a follow for whats going on now

*@julesmattsson*


----------



## IC3D (Nov 15, 2012)

Peace.



> The Berakah Project is an ensemble featuring musicians from Jewish,Christian and Muslim heritage who've come together to make music dedicated to the Spirit of Peace. We oppose religious violence and celebrate the beauty of the combined human race, no matter what their beliefs.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 15, 2012)

Short interview with two Hasidic men at today's rally at the Israeli Embassy.
http://bambuser.com/v/3150408


----------



## weepiper (Nov 15, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> Short interview with two Hasidic men at today's rally at the Israeli Embassy.
> http://bambuser.com/v/3150408


 
that's great.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 15, 2012)

weepiper said:


> that's great.


 
Yep and it echoes what I have read from lots of people. It reminded me of the documentary _Defamation_ by yoav shamir, an Israeli film maker. What these guys said was shown in full, every detail of it, in whose interests it is to keep Anti-semitism high profile etc. I learnt a lot from it.

Available in full here: http://watchdocumentary.com/watch/defamation-video_8270175d4.html


----------



## Sherlock51 (Nov 15, 2012)

We'll keep on hitting the streets until this bloodshed ends. Don't get me wrong, I don't support Palestinians firing rockets into Israel at all.I (and everybody else) just want an end to the conflict, a lifting of the blockade, and for Israel to tear down its wall and go back to the pre-1967 borders. We're all humans for fuck sake, beyond an army uniform or inside the cockpit of an F16.


----------



## Sherlock51 (Nov 16, 2012)

Doesn't seem to be another one in London tomorrow :-(


----------



## sim667 (Nov 16, 2012)

I just ballsed up a bit at work. One of the girls was complaining she cant visit her boyfriend in israel because 'they're having problems with neighbouring territories, 14,000 got called up this morning' and without out thinking i blurted out 'if you call invading, having problems, then yes I guess they are having problems'

She didnt look too impressed, so I guess her family is israeli. Ill await the equality and diversity hammer to swing full circle and smack me in the face.


----------



## gunneradt (Nov 16, 2012)

I wont eat salt beef tonight - may tomorrow though


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2012)

Sherlock51 said:


> Doesn't seem to be another one in London tomorrow :-(


 
Got this email today-



> PLEASE NOTE– THE PROTEST TOMORROW WILL NOW BE AT THE ISRAELI EMBASSY IN LONDON


 


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just to let you know there is another demo called for tonight outside the Israeli embassy and a march organised for tomorrow. Details below.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuff (Nov 17, 2012)

heading out soon


----------



## Chuff (Nov 17, 2012)

oh just an idea, but every time I get post marked 'occupier' I write the Israeli embassy address on it and stick it back in the post


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 17, 2012)

gunneradt said:
			
		

> I wont eat salt beef tonight - may tomorrow though



Today is the Sabbath.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 17, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> How many demos have you been on in protest at the civil war in Syria?


 
There's only been 30,000+ killed in Syria. That's nothing compared to the ongoing Gazacide. Get your fucking priorities right.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 17, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> I didn't see you protesting about the ethnic cleansing of muslims in Burma _ad nauseam_



But, tbf, you have no idea what I look like. 

Been on any Atos demos recently?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2012)

> PROTEST AT THE BBC
> 
> OPPOSE THE BIAS
> PRO-ISRAELI
> ...


 
Call out, being circulated today.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2012)

*Emergency Global Actions for Gaza *
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Iq4XZx9Vj0BDIiWzlHi2mUS0VUOn_t-prgtGGCzatQw/mobilebasic?pli=1


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 19, 2012)

http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/the-bbc-trust-hold-a-public-inquiry-into-pro-israeli-bias


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 19, 2012)

to be honest they're ejust parrottingthe line of the British government on this. I remember when the massacres in syria started there wasa similar fawning piece on itv aboutAssads british wife and family


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 19, 2012)

Bilbao, Basque Country today.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2012)

Chicago yesterday.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 22, 2012)

students have occupied the roof of the Scottish Parliament

http://www.scotsman.com/edinburgh-e...arliament-roof-1-2651433#.UK4j0gaOf00.twitter


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 22, 2012)

Jews of Stamford Hill, London burn the flag of Israel out of resentment for Israeli aggression against Palestine. :/


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 22, 2012)

> Today
> 18:00 until 20:00
> Live video link between students in Gaza, London (SOAS and City U.), Amsterdam (UvA), Nottingham, London Ontario (UWO).
> 
> ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 22, 2012)

> *All ceasefires in Gaza are temporary but what stopped Israel invading this time? *


http://stopwar.org.uk/index.php/pal...ry-but-what-stopped-israel-invading-this-time


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 22, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> View attachment 25320
> 
> Jews of Stamford Hill, London burn the flag of Israel out of resentment for Israeli aggression against Palestine. :/



I believe that their attitude to Israel is slightly more complex than yours. Broadly, they think it is illegitimate because there isn't a messiah yet to run the place.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 22, 2012)

weepiper said:


> students have occupied the roof of the Scottish Parliament
> 
> http://www.scotsman.com/edinburgh-e...arliament-roof-1-2651433#.UK4j0gaOf00.twitter


 
Interestingly the leader of the Scottish Greens has released this statement in response to this



> GREEN PARTY MSP MEDIA RELEASE
> …
> For immediate release 22 November 2012
> PARLIAMENT GAZA PROTESTORS ARRESTED
> ...


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 23, 2012)

Chuff said:


> oh just an idea, but every time I get post marked 'occupier' I write the Israeli embassy address on it and stick it back in the post


Stealing that


----------



## gunneradt (Nov 24, 2012)

No


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2012)

Protests in london and Dublin today: http://www.livestream.com/occupylsx


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2012)

> Large crowds gathered outside Israeli embassy as speakers address the #*FreeGaza* #*FreePalestine* demo @*RT_com* pic.twitter.com/93lNiuaT


 


> What your #*UK* media arent telling you - Anti Occupation March #*London* estimated numbers 3000 #*gaza* #*palestine* #*israel* pic.twitter.com/1GC3yUDY


 


> Estimated 15,000 protestors in Dublin marching against austerity #*24N* #*N24*


----------

